# Help bidding a shopping center



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...204,-84.211546&spn=0.001869,0.005665&t=h&z=18
Thats the link
Seeing what you guys though i should charge to plow and plow& salt, this will also include sidewalk service
on the picture the white building up in the left corner of the parking lot is not part of this bid.
Thanks alot


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

ONE MEEELLION DOLLARS!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

What kind of equipment and men are you using? I have come up with this based on the following equipment:

This is based on a 1-3 inch snow fall

skid loader with 10ft pusher, Truck with 8-8.5 plow (V or straight), 3 man sidewalk crew with blowers, Rock salt for the lot, and ice melt for the walks.

Its about 4.5 acres. Id figure about 2 hours for the skid loader and 1.5 hours for the truck. I cant tell what kind of walks are behind the building but in front, along the street (not including the walks around the white building) and around the bank, I would venture to say a 3 man walk crew could bust that out in 1.5 hours with the walks behind the building. Anywhere from 4-4.5k lbs of salt. You might be able to get away with a little less if its a busier place (heavy in the stalls light on the drives) and about 5 bags of ice melt for the walks, you can go lighter since a lot of foot traffic will kick it around. 

Id bid about $1400-1500 for a 1-3 inch storm, and then add about 25-35% for 3-6, 35-45% of the base for 6-10, and then anything over 10inches would be hourly plus materials


----------



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a 02 f-350 dually with a new 8.5 v plow. and reciever spreader, i have one other guy working for me but also have a buddy with a c70 dump truck and plow and a bobcat but no pushbox


----------



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 1-2 guys for sidewalk, with snow blowers and or ATV


----------



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

also the building("L" looking building" it has a canopy that covers the sidewalks to the business entrances, so snow is only cover about 1-2' of the sidewalk. also Im not sure about plowing behind the buildings, should i ask or not say anything?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes because most likely that will need to be done, and with the loader will be easier if it has a blade or bucket becasue its probably loading docks, with that being the case. 

I would try to either get a Vbox for your truck, or does your friend with the dump have a spreader on it. if thats the case sub it out to him (salting that is). I can fill a 700lb spreader in about 5 minutes, your talking a minimum of 4000lbs of salt, thats 30 minutes a lone of just stopping and refilling the spreader, plus, do you have room for 2-3 pallets of salt in the back of your truck, I doubt it very seriously. 

your going to want 2 guys minimum for the walks, have the ATV tackle the city walks, and the L shaped building walks, while he is doing that the guy with the blower can do the bank, then they meet up and hit the walks behind the building. When they are finished have the atv go over all the walks once more (if its still snowing just to get to bare pavement and then the other guy following with a push spreader.

I would try to get a loader of some sorts with a box, your dont really have a lot of areas to put snow, so being about to pile it higher in less spots with the loader is ideal. I still stand by my first saying at 1400-1500 per bid for a 1-3" snow fall, under 1" is just salt.


----------



## Powerstroke14 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for all that it really did help out alot, i think im gonna have my buddy do the salting
But once again thanks


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$1000 plow, walks salt


----------

